#  > General Zone >  > Engineering Programming >  >  >  Twister in HYSYS simulation

## hazulfahid

Hi


Did anyone know how to develop Twister in HYSYS simulation. I heard programming is needed to develop Twister in HYSYS simulation. Can anyone help me. All your help is highly appreciated

RegardsSee More: Twister in HYSYS simulation

----------


## thaihy

You can simplify and simulate the Twister process or use Twister module in HYSYS developed by vendor.

----------


## hazulfahid

Dear Thaihy,

Thanks for the info. Anyway, how to get Twister module in HYSYS developed by vendor? Did I should approach the company who develop Twister?

Regards

----------


## thaihy

You may wish to contact the vendor to get the proprietary simulation of the Twister or you can do it you self using your knowledge of Twister process you may have a ball park figure adequately for your evaluation. If you want I can help you with your initiation.

----------


## hazulfahid

Dear Mr. Thaihy,

Thanks for the info. Currently I had model the Twister in HYSYS as an expander, with low efficiency then a separator (probably with carryover) then a recompressor driven by the expander output. I just adjust performance of the Twister unit by playing with efficiency and carryover parameters but I don't know is it reliable with twister itself. Besides, twister applying cyclone separator. From my reading, one outlet from twister is fully vaporized and and another outlet has some vapour mix with liquid. I still figure out how to do it in HYSYS since if I using separator, it will totally liquid and vapour at both outlet respectively. I hope you can help me and tell if I did something wrong with my current model.

----------


## thaihy

Reliability is one of major concerns of using Twister. You did not do any thing wrong as not having vendor's modeling. That is the best we can do to find thermodynamic performance of each elements of the twister, but we can not use HYSYS to study the flow dynamic of the stream. Dummy equipments must be used to simulate the Twister itself.

----------


## thaihy

To brief the process, please find below:
	Inlet stream cooled to 25degC (5degC above hydrate formation temperature)
	Three parts of Twister; expansion, cyclonic gas/liquid separation and re-compression are simulated as Turbo expander, 2 phase separator and compressor.
	Turbo Expander: Efficiency 90%. Pressure dropped to 40bar
	Two phase separator: Modeled with gas carry over in liquid stream. This is to simulate the slip stream leaving the twister.
	Compressor: Efficiency 90%. Pressure increased to 75bar  75bar chosen so that the overall pressure drop across the twister is 25%.
	2 dummy heat exchangers have been used in the model. This is to get the same temperature / pressure conditions as suggested in the twister literature.

Hope this would help.

Cheers,

----------


## hazulfahid

Noted. thanks a lot for the information

----------

